# Hey, I put some manga on eBay...



## Reserved_Krolik (Sep 30, 2017)

If this isn't an appropriate place for this, please let me know!
15 Random Volumes of Manga, Full list on the page:
15 Manga, All Very Good Condition, English Language | eBay
Volumes 1-6 of Fake:
Fake by Sanami Matoh, Volumes 1-6 | eBay


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 9, 2017)

Here's a whole lot more! Just check my profile on there. All proceeds go to my wallet.  Funny thing is, I won't even get back a quarter of what I spent on them originally. 
kittymer_0 on eBay


----------

